# Advice for someone who may move to Singapore



## Gadgetfx

All

I am either going to move to Sydney or now recently there is a chance it may be Singapore.
I have a few questions since I am already pretty much prepared for Sydney research wise.

1, I have a family of 3 kids and 2 dogs - what areas no more than 45mins from the City Financial institutions would you recommend?

2, Would my 7yr old and 4 year olds be able to go to public schools and how easy would it be to get them in?

3, Does anyone have any sites for renting in Singapore?

4, What would be a good household salary to have in Singapore?

5, How much and long is the quarantine from Japan to Singapore?

6, Are there Japanese communities and schools as I would like my kids to continue to study Japanese.

I am sure I will have many more questions - any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
G


----------



## simonsays

Answers in a nutshell:

1, I have a family of 3 kids and 2 dogs - what areas no more than 45mins from the City Financial institutions would you recommend?

>> You are not far in Singapore, as one end to another is just about an hour away, by car .. or even public transport .. pick the place that suits your pocket and if you need to keep dogs, you may have to scout carefully.

2, Would my 7yr old and 4 year olds be able to go to public schools and how easy would it be to get them in?

>> Look up Ministry of Education, Singapore for public schools .. 

3, Does anyone have any sites for renting in Singapore?

>> there are many, but a prudent tenant will always come here, put up in short term accomodation, and then scout around .. as .. with the influx of foreigners, prices can go from 2,000 for a two bedroom apartment to 8,000 - depending on your paying power  

4, What would be a good household salary to have in Singapore?

>> depends how you live - you can pay 2,000 for rental in a public housing or 20,000 in a bungalow house .. 

5, How much and long is the quarantine from Japan to Singapore?

>> Check Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Home

6, Are there Japanese communities and schools as I would like my kids to continue to study Japanese.

>> Yes, there is a Japanese school heer .. 

Cheers


----------



## Gadgetfx

Thank you very much for the information.

With regards to accommodation, maybe I should be more specific.
What would be the average monthly cost for a 3/4 bed apartment which has facilities such as swimming pool etc in an area which is middle class (sorry I could not think of a better way to describe this). Basically I know there would be a wide range but I want to stay away from the low end and cannot afford the high end. I would want to live in an international community but I am not on an Expat package so I have to be realistic with the costs.

Thanks again


----------



## simonsays

Gadgetfx said:


> Thank you very much for the information.
> 
> With regards to accommodation, maybe I should be more specific.
> What would be the average monthly cost for a 3/4 bed apartment which has facilities such as swimming pool etc in an area which is middle class (sorry I could not think of a better way to describe this). Basically I know there would be a wide range but I want to stay away from the low end and cannot afford the high end. I would want to live in an international community but I am not on an Expat package so I have to be realistic with the costs.
> 
> Thanks again


Answers in a nutshell .. again:

there are no expat enclaves, and the govt doesn't like that ..  

You can opt for condos, which have such facilities, and .. I would guesstimate your rental to start from 6,000 S$ per month, if you dont' mind staying like 30 minutes or so away - in a place with ready MRT / Underground train access, or more if you want closer to city .. 

By the way, the whole of singapore is a sort of a mirror image - East, West, North, or Central, you will always find malls / super markets and the works, everywhere you go .. 

If you opt for public housing and give up the dogs (AVA has restriction on dogs / sizes in public housing) and the pools, you can half the rental, but hey, you can't dump your dogs - so .. there you go .. 

PS: a casual search of a popular condo in East, about 30 mins from town, turns out the following ..  Price on Ask means - "HOW MUCH CAN YOU PAY" ...  

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	19-02-11
S$ 3,500 / month	Bdrm: 3+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 19-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 17-02-11
S$ 3,700 / month	Bdrm: 3+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	17-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	12-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 2

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	12-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 3+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 12-02-11
S$ 2,800 / month	Bdrm: 1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	12-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 3+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 12-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 4+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	11-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 3

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( MID FLOOR )	11-02-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 3+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 09-02-11
S$ 2,800 / month	Bdrm: 1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	26-01-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 2

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	26-01-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 3+1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 25-01-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 2

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent ( HIGH FLOOR )	22-01-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 1

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 22-01-11
Price On Ask	Bdrm: 3P

COMPASS HEIGHTS for Rent 21-01-11
S$ 3,300 / month	Bdrm: 2


----------



## Gadgetfx

Thank you very much!

I was hoping not to pay more than $3000 unless I get a salary increase 

Do you have any web links for job sites (so I can gauge how much I should be earning) and also sites for accommodation?


----------



## simonsays

average salary in singapore - ????? ? Google  

It is like asking how long is a piece of string 

Various factors play into how much you should be earning .. there are those in banking who rake in nothing less than 12,000 S$ per month or more .. and those in similar technical (IT) jobs in other companies making do with 4,000 S$ ..


----------



## Gadgetfx

ecureilx said:


> average salary in singapore - ????? ? Google
> 
> It is like asking how long is a piece of string
> 
> Various factors play into how much you should be earning .. there are those in banking who rake in nothing less than 12,000 S$ per month or more .. and those in similar technical (IT) jobs in other companies making do with 4,000 S$ ..


 that's why I wanted any web links to job sites which have jobs in Singapore. I can then gauge the range - or length of string


----------



## paulsimon

Accommodation in Singapore is quite expensive.


----------



## Gadgetfx

Does anyone have any good websites for Jobs in Singapore? 
Thx


----------



## paulsimon

Gadgetfx said:


> Does anyone have any good websites for Jobs in Singapore?
> Thx


JobsDB Singapore


----------



## Honeyrose84

Gadgetfx said:


> Thank you very much for the information.
> 
> With regards to accommodation, maybe I should be more specific.
> What would be the average monthly cost for a 3/4 bed apartment which has facilities such as swimming pool etc in an area which is middle class (sorry I could not think of a better way to describe this). Basically I know there would be a wide range but I want to stay away from the low end and cannot afford the high end. I would want to live in an international community but I am not on an Expat package so I have to be realistic with the costs.
> 
> Thanks again


Hi, I lived in Sydney for a few years and now I'm moving to Singapore. Sydney is very expensive, especially when you have children TRUST ME. My advice would be to find out what exactly is your budget ASAP!! Now you have to realize that there are many parts of Sydney (way too many to name). Of course living close to the city would be pricier so just keep that in mind. Find a ball park figure and get back to us and yes I also know a few places where your kids can continue their Japanese lessons. 

No Worries,
Kim


----------



## jentravels

*Middle Class in SG*



Gadgetfx said:


> All
> 
> I am either going to move to Sydney or now recently there is a chance it may be Singapore.
> I have a few questions since I am already pretty much prepared for Sydney research wise.
> 
> 1, I have a family of 3 kids and 2 dogs - what areas no more than 45mins from the City Financial institutions would you recommend?
> 
> 2, Would my 7yr old and 4 year olds be able to go to public schools and how easy would it be to get them in?
> 
> 3, Does anyone have any sites for renting in Singapore?
> 
> 4, What would be a good household salary to have in Singapore?
> 
> 5, How much and long is the quarantine from Japan to Singapore?
> 
> 6, Are there Japanese communities and schools as I would like my kids to continue to study Japanese.
> 
> I am sure I will have many more questions - any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> G



As other replies have stated, the cost of living varies. My family lives in the west, where there are not a lot of western expats, but we are very close to the MRT (in walking distance), which means we can go anywhere we want to go pretty easily. We live in a fairly new condo. Our 3 bedroom unit on a high floor - fully furnished - rents for $4400. There was a dip in the economy when it came time to renewing our lease, though, and our landlord lowered our rent in order to keep us. He knew we were looking for something a little bigger and that we were finding lower prices, so he dropped our rent to $3600. We aren't stupid. We've heard lots of horror stories about horrible landlords, so after weighing everything we decided to stay where we are.

We have a swimming pool, basketball, tennis courts, putting green, reflexology foot path, badminton, etc. All of it was great for the kids for about two weeks, but then they got bored with it. Go figure.

Unless you can find exactly what you are looking for on short notice, you may look into getting a serviced apartment. They are available on a short-term lease and will allow you to spend more time finding the perfect place for your family without feeling rushed into committing to something. It's something I wish we had done. We were given one weekend to find the condo we were going to spend the next two years in. That two years has turned into 3 1/2 years now and I wish we had done the serviced apartment thing and looked around. Lesson learned, I guess.

You will also find that looking for a condo is not as easy as you'd think. You have to deal with an agent who will take you around and show you the units. They do not have access to every single unit on the island, though, and they may only be familiar with one part of Singapore. Our agent didn't know the west side very well, and that's the ONLY thing we knew -- was that we wanted to live in the west near my husband's jobsite.

About local schools -- yes, it's easy enough to get into local schools. They offer a test once a year (around September, I think) for international students. That test lets the MOE know where your child fits and they will place them accordingly (grade level). You will be allowed to choose a school so long as there is an availability. We are actually going through this process now. My daughter wants to transition to local school. The thing is, the test isn't exactly next week. So the MOE told me to contact the schools directly to see if they have openings. If they do, my daughter can take the test at the individual schools to see where she places and we go from there. It's also much cheaper than international school and doesn't come with the miles-long waiting list. Right now we are doing distance learning/homeschool, and quite honestly, I'm excited to get her into a local school.

I think the quarantine for your dogs is a month now, if I'm not mistaken.

There are a lot of things I am still finding out after living here 3 1/2 years -- things that make me say, "Why didn't anyone tell me this before I came here/when I got here?" Thing is, you just sometimes don't know which questions to ask.

I guess some of the advice I'd give is:
Live near an MRT or busy bus stop if possible
It would be great to also live in walking distance to a Cold Storage or NTUC/Fairprice Extra, but not really necessary since if you are good at planning, they *do* deliver your groceries for a very nominal fee.
If possible, get a car. It really is possible to get around without one, but there are times you really wish you had one. Next best thing would be renting one when you really need one, I guess.
If you, your wife or children are of "average" size in the western world, you may want to bring clothes with you. Of course, Japan was the same way when I was living there, and I think I read that you are in Japan now, so you'd be used to this anyway if it were a concern for you. I'm not a large woman, but there are very few places for me to shop for clothes here.
Get an unfurnished apartment and buy your own furniture instead of opting for the fully furnished stuff.

That's all I can think of right now. Hope it's of some use to you.

Jen


----------



## masibabes

good info...thanks


----------



## Guest

Regarding job websites I think that jobs db and jobstreet are worth to recommend


----------



## Gadgetfx

Sorry I have been away for a while - thank you very much for your reply!



jentravels said:


> As other replies have stated, the cost of living varies. My family lives in the west, where there are not a lot of western expats, but we are very close to the MRT (in walking distance), which means we can go anywhere we want to go pretty easily. We live in a fairly new condo. Our 3 bedroom unit on a high floor - fully furnished - rents for $4400. There was a dip in the economy when it came time to renewing our lease, though, and our landlord lowered our rent in order to keep us. He knew we were looking for something a little bigger and that we were finding lower prices, so he dropped our rent to $3600. We aren't stupid. We've heard lots of horror stories about horrible landlords, so after weighing everything we decided to stay where we are.
> 
> We have a swimming pool, basketball, tennis courts, putting green, reflexology foot path, badminton, etc. All of it was great for the kids for about two weeks, but then they got bored with it. Go figure.
> 
> Unless you can find exactly what you are looking for on short notice, you may look into getting a serviced apartment. They are available on a short-term lease and will allow you to spend more time finding the perfect place for your family without feeling rushed into committing to something. It's something I wish we had done. We were given one weekend to find the condo we were going to spend the next two years in. That two years has turned into 3 1/2 years now and I wish we had done the serviced apartment thing and looked around. Lesson learned, I guess.
> 
> You will also find that looking for a condo is not as easy as you'd think. You have to deal with an agent who will take you around and show you the units. They do not have access to every single unit on the island, though, and they may only be familiar with one part of Singapore. Our agent didn't know the west side very well, and that's the ONLY thing we knew -- was that we wanted to live in the west near my husband's jobsite.
> 
> About local schools -- yes, it's easy enough to get into local schools. They offer a test once a year (around September, I think) for international students. That test lets the MOE know where your child fits and they will place them accordingly (grade level). You will be allowed to choose a school so long as there is an availability. We are actually going through this process now. My daughter wants to transition to local school. The thing is, the test isn't exactly next week. So the MOE told me to contact the schools directly to see if they have openings. If they do, my daughter can take the test at the individual schools to see where she places and we go from there. It's also much cheaper than international school and doesn't come with the miles-long waiting list. Right now we are doing distance learning/homeschool, and quite honestly, I'm excited to get her into a local school.
> 
> I think the quarantine for your dogs is a month now, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> There are a lot of things I am still finding out after living here 3 1/2 years -- things that make me say, "Why didn't anyone tell me this before I came here/when I got here?" Thing is, you just sometimes don't know which questions to ask.
> 
> I guess some of the advice I'd give is:
> Live near an MRT or busy bus stop if possible
> It would be great to also live in walking distance to a Cold Storage or NTUC/Fairprice Extra, but not really necessary since if you are good at planning, they *do* deliver your groceries for a very nominal fee.
> If possible, get a car. It really is possible to get around without one, but there are times you really wish you had one. Next best thing would be renting one when you really need one, I guess.
> If you, your wife or children are of "average" size in the western world, you may want to bring clothes with you. Of course, Japan was the same way when I was living there, and I think I read that you are in Japan now, so you'd be used to this anyway if it were a concern for you. I'm not a large woman, but there are very few places for me to shop for clothes here.
> Get an unfurnished apartment and buy your own furniture instead of opting for the fully furnished stuff.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Hope it's of some use to you.
> 
> Jen


----------



## Gadgetfx

Just wanted to thank everyone for their replies - very much appreciated.
Getting closer to "Decision day" hopefully I will know the result in a few weeks.


----------



## Gadgetfx

*Quarantine for dogs/cats....*

For anyone wanting to find out about quarantine for dogs/cats....

Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Pets - Personal


For Japan:
QUARANTINE 
No quarantine if all the veterinary regulations are complied with and the animals are clinically healthy on arrival.


----------



## Gadgetfx

Ok I have a more specific question.

My office location will be in Changi Business Park Crescent. Any advice on areas which are door to door 45mins by train?
I have 3 kids and dogs, so my criteria are:

Good "Public Schools"
Good Hospitals
Dog friendly parks (if that is possible)
From this, I will be able to start looking for accommodation to gauge how much I would need to spend on a 3/4 bed condo.

Thanks G


----------



## simonsays

CBP - 45 mins by train ? well ...

as i used to say, come here, take a look-see and you will see you can possibly stay closer by bus .. ..


----------



## Gadgetfx

I am still waiting for confirmation so going to SG to take a look is not really an option right now. I am simply trying to do as much investigation as possible so when (if) everything goes as plans it makes my life easier. I will most likely go on my own and spend a month looking at areas though.

So any advice on areas which are family orientated would be appreciated.




ecureilx said:


> CBP - 45 mins by train ? well ...
> 
> as i used to say, come here, take a look-see and you will see you can possibly stay closer by bus .. ..


----------



## Gadgetfx

Just to add - it is 45mins door to door - so I am assuming a 25-30min train ride.

Thanks



Gadgetfx said:


> I am still waiting for confirmation so going to SG to take a look is not really an option right now. I am simply trying to do as much investigation as possible so when (if) everything goes as plans it makes my life easier. I will most likely go on my own and spend a month looking at areas though.
> 
> So any advice on areas which are family orientated would be appreciated.


----------



## simonsays

my 2 cents ? investigate, but don't commit .. until you have been here, and seen how things go, and how true my words are .. 

Of course, for a 2 bedroom apartment, you can pay between 2,000 to 20,000 per month for apartment, based on your 'power'   and your 'expat' tag will evoke a lot of interest from agents who 'cater' to Expats (read - 5 figure rentals .. )  

Location: again, if you wanna be an expat-spender, you will pick one of those 5 figure rental places .. or else, everywhere in Singapore is comfy, easy, accessible, and not far off from any amenity .. 

Sounds too good to be true ?? Well, you can always believe the 'expat' hype and pick an expat locality .. or be more than comfortable in anywhere  

After all, end-to-end, Singapore is so far off, that it takes not more than an hour to reach.. 

So, you are stuck between 10 minutes to the nearest super-market, to 20 minutes to the nearest supermarket .. 

Cheers


----------



## Gadgetfx

Thanks - I appreciate your views.
In fact I am not looking for an "expat" area - I have seen your advice which makes people like myself prone to be overcharged. My criteria is simply a family orientated area.

For example, if you said you wanted a family orientated place in Tokyo I would suggest Setagaya.
I have chosen to live in a part of Japan which is not "international" or has an "Expat community".

Not trying to be rude but are you being vague because all parts of SG are family friendly etc etc? Normally when someone asks about areas it is easy to get an answer - another example - London - North has a Japanese community. Parts of East are a bit dirty. Parts incredibly expensive. NW in general is nice but pricey. 



ecureilx said:


> my 2 cents ? investigate, but don't commit .. until you have been here, and seen how things go, and how true my words are ..
> 
> Of course, for a 2 bedroom apartment, you can pay between 2,000 to 20,000 per month for apartment, based on your 'power'   and your 'expat' tag will evoke a lot of interest from agents who 'cater' to Expats (read - 5 figure rentals .. )
> 
> Location: again, if you wanna be an expat-spender, you will pick one of those 5 figure rental places .. or else, everywhere in Singapore is comfy, easy, accessible, and not far off from any amenity ..
> 
> Sounds too good to be true ?? Well, you can always believe the 'expat' hype and pick an expat locality .. or be more than comfortable in anywhere
> 
> After all, end-to-end, Singapore is so far off, that it takes not more than an hour to reach..
> 
> So, you are stuck between 10 minutes to the nearest super-market, to 20 minutes to the nearest supermarket ..
> 
> Cheers


----------



## simonsays

that's the beauty of Singapore .. the Govt even has a ratio for public housing to ensure there is no overcrowding of a specific race .. 

In private apartments/condos, there is no ratio, but the general ration still goes ...

As I said, from Boon Lay to Woodlands, to Pasir Ris, to Down about central, all the places are 'liveable' .. and hence my suggestion to do a look-see

Generally, you would think of comfort, in terms of schooling, where your colleagues stay .. or friends stay etc .. 

No, I am not offended ...if you are looking for "AREA X FOR ENGLISH" or "AREA Y FOR INDIANS" .. no, it doesn't work that way .. all are spread all over ..


----------



## Gadgetfx

Thanks again for your time to answer my questions.
I will take your advice and most likely go on my own for a month to experience the place and do my own personal research.




ecureilx said:


> that's the beauty of Singapore .. the Govt even has a ratio for public housing to ensure there is no overcrowding of a specific race ..
> 
> In private apartments/condos, there is no ratio, but the general ration still goes ...
> 
> As I said, from Boon Lay to Woodlands, to Pasir Ris, to Down about central, all the places are 'liveable' .. and hence my suggestion to do a look-see
> 
> Generally, you would think of comfort, in terms of schooling, where your colleagues stay .. or friends stay etc ..
> 
> No, I am not offended ...if you are looking for "AREA X FOR ENGLISH" or "AREA Y FOR INDIANS" .. no, it doesn't work that way .. all are spread all over ..


----------



## simonsays

Hope that cleared the air .. 

As I said, it is a bit odd, living in Singapore, and trying to answer when somebody says "I want to live where Pakistani's stay" or .. "where French stay .. " 

My answer will be "they are all over the place, everywhere and nowhere .. "

Cheers


----------



## Gadgetfx

Air cleared

BTW - I found a link which kinda answered my questions (assuming it is correct)
GuideMeSingapore.com: Where to Rent in Singapore – Guide to Singapore Residential Areas | Singapore Business Blog



ecureilx said:


> Hope that cleared the air ..
> 
> As I said, it is a bit odd, living in Singapore, and trying to answer when somebody says "I want to live where Pakistani's stay" or .. "where French stay .. "
> 
> My answer will be "they are all over the place, everywhere and nowhere .. "
> 
> Cheers


----------



## fedorhaye

Gadgetfx said:


> Does anyone have any good websites for Jobs in Singapore?
> Thx


Jobstreet dot com


----------



## fedorhaye

fedorhaye said:


> Jobstreet dot com


and Monster dot com


----------



## Gadgetfx

fedorhaye said:


> and Monster dot com


Thanks vm Fedorhaye!


----------



## ankeromi

3000 will hardly get you a decent condo anywhere nice in Singapore. A whole HDB will cost 2500. If you want a livable place, it's more like 5k upwards.
As you like the Japanese school, look at the Wst Coast D5 or Clementi D21. Go to propertyguru and do a search based on school or work location. You can also search for proximity to MRT stations. 
Salaries... If you budget 60k for a house, the next big expense is private schooling which can cost 25k per year per child. Then you need transport, if no car, maybe 500 to 1k per month depending whether you take taxis. Car, from 1.2 K for a small car plus gas. Food- we spend 1.5 K per month on groceries for 4. You can spend less or more. If you have a maid, another 1k per month. Travel, clothes, gifts, hobbies? 
Public schools are good but do not encourage creativity. As a foreigner, you will get your kids in but do not have any priority. Check kiasuparents for info.
I'd say if you live very modestly, no car, no maid, no private schools, no travel and eat local style food, you might live on 100k. Tax will be around 20%, maybe less for 100K.
We live in a renovated old 4 bed condo in thw East for 7.8K, have a car, 2 kids in private school- self funded, a helper. We hardly go out, hardly travel and buy few things. We do not save anything on 350K before tax a year.
Singapore is expensive.


----------



## Last_one_out

I know that everyone is different, with different standards, but the variation on what wage will allow you to "get by" in Singapore is baffling!


----------



## simonsays

well, you can live happy here for 3,000 PM, or struggle at 30,000 .. and that goes for any country I guess


----------



## leone and john

Gadgetfx said:


> All
> 
> I am either going to move to Sydney or now recently there is a chance it may be Singapore.
> I have a few questions since I am already pretty much prepared for Sydney research wise.
> 
> 6, Are there Japanese communities and schools as I would like my kids to continue to study Japanese
> 
> Thanks
> G


There is a Japanese School near us in the West part of Singapore .... we live on Pasir Panjang Road (between Clemeti and South Buona Vista Roads) and pay $3400.00 PM for a 3 bedroom condo, quite old, low floor, but has a small pool and gym. The bus stops near our gate and services 8 different bus routes. Woud take approx 40 mins to go into Shenton Way area during peak time.

We used to live at Bukit Batok (near the MRT) and we loved it there, great community feeling, very much in the 'heartlands' and the people were delightful. But we had to move as the rentals were going up. We are not on any 'expat package' either, but we manage quite well. We shop 'local' and carefully.

The gothere.sg website might be of help to you to ... gives you approx travel times between two points.


----------



## leone and john

_We live in a renovated old 4 bed condo in thw East for 7.8K, have a car, 2 kids in private school- self funded, a helper. We hardly go out, hardly travel and buy few things. We do not save anything on 350K before tax a year._

as a PS to my previous reply, I do really need to add that we are not in any way on the salary as quoted above (350K) and we pay no more than 10% tax, we travel once a month, usually just a few days in the Asian region, have one big holiday per year, have no helper, spend 'maybe' $600.00pm on groceries/veg/fruit etc, we live in the west, pay $3400.00pm for the apartment, have no car but use public transport everywhere and can STILL SAVE!

Shop wisely ..... thats for everything ... and you can save. 

But do advise to come to Singapore first and look around. Though if you stay in the 'city area' do not judge the rest of Singapore by Orchard Rd ... get on the MRT and travel out to the heartlands and elsewhere .... you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Gadgetfx

Thank you very much - you have given me hope!


----------



## Gadgetfx

Honeyrose84 said:


> Hi, I lived in Sydney for a few years and now I'm moving to Singapore. Sydney is very expensive, especially when you have children TRUST ME. My advice would be to find out what exactly is your budget ASAP!! Now you have to realize that there are many parts of Sydney (way too many to name). Of course living close to the city would be pricier so just keep that in mind. Find a ball park figure and get back to us and yes I also know a few places where your kids can continue their Japanese lessons.
> 
> No Worries,
> Kim



Just wanted to thank everyone who responded!:clap2:
I will be moving to Singapore in December - start my new job in January!
Will look at the East coast area and have already seen a Japanese school in Changi.

Now I just have to focus on moving - and moving my 2 dogs!

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## ChrisOld

It is fascinating knowledge for every. I never read such kind of information like this, It Will help people like me who are searching this type of information.


----------



## naomialexis

Hi, try looking through rental websites like iproperty and rentalsupermart. Do some online research on the houses available first. These are a few websites in Singapore that provides you with house available for rent. Depending on your budget or your relocation package, there should be a suitable home available that match your preference and budget. Cheers.


----------



## cemel

Gadgetfx said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone who responded!:clap2:
> I will be moving to Singapore in December - start my new job in January!
> Will look at the East coast area and have already seen a Japanese school in Changi.
> 
> Now I just have to focus on moving - and moving my 2 dogs!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!




Good for you! 
See you in the Lion City soon!


----------

